# running around in circles around my daughter?



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

Ok, my 14 year old daughter was folding clothes in my room.. Chyanne was in my bathroom watching here, Chyanne starting to knock down the shampoo bottles down off my tub,,, my daughter told her no, Chyanne started running around her in circles . stopped once or twice and then barked at her.. Then starting circling her again....What does this mean???


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Hm, in my opinion and experience with Jerzey it sounds like she's protesting your daughters command and testing her, so to speak. She doesn't yet she her as her alpha. Tell your daughter not to feel bad! It took what felt like _forever_ before Jerzey finally realized that I was above her and that we weren't equal and fighting for the beta position (It's very clear that John is her alpha and will always reign king over me, but that's fine with me... as long as I'm above her too.) I would have your daughter work with Chyanne but have you there as backup to reinforce that what your daughter says is law. At least, that's what John did for me. When Jerzey would get too out of control he would help me with her because it was just so







frustrating! 

I can't seem to think of anything specific that we did. I think I started feeding Jerzey to help establish myself as an important member of the pack, a _necessary_ member of the pack: the food supplier. I would pretend to eat out of her bowl and all that kind of stuff, lol. John would let me out of the door/down stairs ahead of him, forcing Jerzey to sit and wait... anything that forced her to be behind/beneath me. I'm sure some more experienced GSDs owners will have more tips and advice. Good luck. 

Oh, how old is Chyanna? I know some members will probably ask.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

She will be 11 weeks this Sunday. Thank you JerzeyGSD, makes me feel a little better.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

No problem! I just know how frustrating it can be.







I mean, at one point, it was so badly she wouldn't let me walk her and would bark, growl and nip at me when she wanted to go her way and got sick of me leading her.







It _will_ get better! Don't worry.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

It may be that your daughter actually plays with the pup more than anyone else too. At 11 weeks, pups are looking for a playmate, and it seems as though your pup was trying to start a game with someone she knows will play with her.
My pups figure out real quick that if they steal something that belongs to my 10 year old, then she'll squeal and run after them. Great fun for them!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

She may be HERDING your daughter. After all she is HERDING dog.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWShe may be HERDING your daughter. After all she is HERDING dog.


I just don't see why she would be herding someone that is standing still. Had she been running, I feel as though this might have been a greater possibility.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

NO she was not running, she was folding clothes, saw my pup knocking down shampoo bottles, went in the bathroom and told her no, not even a firm voice, and the circling begin


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Has this ever happened before? Any other time your daughter gave a command or anything?


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

No, this is the first time... she tells her, no, stop, sit.... go potty when she walks her, and this is the first time.... she has did this.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Hm. I guess time will tell if it was her protesting being told what to do or just trying to play...


----------

